# Unterschied zwischen J2SE, JSEE und JDK



## mv (2. Feb 2005)

den verschiedenen java versionen: j2se, j2ee, jdk etc.?  :bahnhof: 

mfg mv

_Editiert von P3AC3MAK3R: Titel angepaßt_


----------



## DP (2. Feb 2005)

J2SE (Core/Desktop)  
  J2EE (Enterprise/Server)  
  J2ME (Mobile/Wireless)


----------



## mv (2. Feb 2005)

joa, auf das bin ich auch grad noch gekommen. mich interessiert aber was dahinter steckt. für was ich also welches java kit brauche.

mfg mv


----------



## dotlens (2. Feb 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> J2SE (Core/*Desktop*)
> J2EE (Enterprise/*Server*)
> J2ME (*Mobile*/Wireless)



ist doch wohl beantworted... 

als normalo benötigst du J2SDK


----------



## mv (2. Feb 2005)

hab da grad was gefunden:

Java 2 Standard Edition (J2SE). Sie ist die normale Softwareumgebung und definiert das Java 2 Software Development Kit, kurz SDK. Geläufig ist immer noch die Bezeichnung JDK (Java Development Kit), die aber mittlerweile veraltet ist.

gp  Java 2 Enterprise Edition (J2EE). Die Enterprise Edition ist ein Aufsatz auf das J2SE und integriert zusätzliche Pakete wie Enterprise Java Beans, Servlets, JSP, Java-Mail-API, JTS.

gp  Micro Edition (J2ME). Die Micro Edition ist eine kleine Laufzeitumgebung für kleine PDAs oder Telefone. Für den PalmPilot liegt eine Referenzimplementierung vor. Die J2ME löst Personal Java und Embedded Java ab.




..ich wusste z.b. nicht das sdk und jdk und j2se alles dasselbe ist  :roll: 


mfg mv


----------



## mv (2. Feb 2005)

dazu kommt noch die Java VM:
..für normaluser der java interpretieren will (z.b. java anwendung im www)

sind das dann alle pakete von Java? oder habe ich eines vergessen?

mfg mv


----------



## b0LbiT (2. Feb 2005)

Hier sind alle bestandteile der J2SE






Quelle: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/index.html

Überhaupt ist bei solchen Fragen die seite von java
http://java.sun.com
immer eine gute anlaufstelle


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Feb 2005)

mv hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dazu kommt noch die Java VM:
> ..für normaluser der java interpretieren will (z.b. java anwendung im www)
> 
> sind das dann alle pakete von Java? oder habe ich eines vergessen?
> ...



???
Was meinst du jetzt mit der "Java Virtual Maschine"?
Die gehört doch zum J2SE (auch J2EE?).
Für Java Anwendungen im www brauchst du J2SE, falls du damit Applets meinst!


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Feb 2005)

ganz vereinfacht

JVM = JRE = nur die Ablaufumgebung (ohne Compiler und Tools), im wesentlichen die Standardbibliothek (das grün/blaue Zeugs da oben) + das executable "java" + Browser-PlugIn usw.

JDK = J2SDK = JRE + Compiler ("javac") und Tools, also das zeugs was oben in dem Bildchen gelb ist

das gibts getrennt (und läuft wohl irgendwie beides unter dem Namen J2SE); aber nicht jeder Anwender will den (grossen) Download des JDK machen - zum Ausführen von Programmen reicht die kleinere JRE


----------

